
This is what a nation rejecting dictatorship looks like - muse900
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/19/world/americas/venezuela-caracas-maduro-protests.html
======
muse900
Where the Title is taken from:
[http://imgur.com/a/uyDQk](http://imgur.com/a/uyDQk) (contains some strong
images. Author has posted it as NSFW)

Discussion about it on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/66ecgc/this_is_what_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/66ecgc/this_is_what_a_nation_rejecting_dictatorship/)

